# ralentissement, freeze et bruit Du DD inquiétant



## yendou (13 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 

J'utilise un PowerBook G4 cadencé à 1.67, avec 1,5 Go de Ram (deux barrettes différentes de 1go et 500Mo), qui tourne sous OS X 10.5.8

Depuis quelques jours je remarque des lenteurs au démarrage de l'ordinateur et également au lancement de firefox (dont j'utilise la dernière mise à jour). De plus au bout de quelques moments d'utilisation de firefox la fenêtre se freeze avec la roue de couleur indiquant le calcul, il m'est alors impossible de fermer l'application depuis le dock ni en lancer une autre, puis le dock se freeze également. Enfin je constate en même temps un bruit provenant du disque dur, anormal, comme s'il la tête lisait bruyamment en boucle. Je n'ai d'autre solution alors que de relancer l'ordi.
Le problème survient il me semble toujours en parallèle de l'utilisation de firefox. J'expérimente actuellement Safari pour voir si le problème persiste.

Quelqu'un a t il une idée quant à l'origine du problème. Je crains pour mon disque dur, est il concerné?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## didgar (13 Avril 2011)

Salut !

Je vois que tu es sous Leopard, donc tu as TimeMachine, et à moins que ce ne soit déjà fait, commence par sauvegarder tes données !

Démarre la machine sur son dvd d'install et lance une réparation du disque. Si tu n'as pas le dvd d'install, tu peux faire la même chose en suivant cette procédure => http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html#FSCK

Avec un peu de bol ça suffira ... ou pas !

S'il s'avère que ton disque soit raide, le remplacement sur un AluBook n'est pas une opération super périlleuse !

A+

Didier


----------



## yendou (14 Avril 2011)

Salut, 

merci pour tes conseils. Visiblement C'est firefox qui ferait planter le disque dur....il a fait une mise a jour des applet java, je crois que c'est depuis qu'il deraille. Sous safari marche, meme si j'ai quand meme le sentiment d'un ralentissement général de la becane....


----------

